# Rock Shox Lockout-Zug kürzen!



## Hangtime (6. März 2013)

Hi leute ich möchte meinen Lockout Zug kürzen. Im Auslieferungszustand ähnelt das Ding mehr einem Lasso. Dachte eigentlich das wäre relativ einfach (hab sowas noch nicht gemacht). Allerdings hab ich mal ne Frage zu den Endkappen. Welchen Durchmesser brauch ich für den Inneren Zug und für die Zughülle? Und ist diese Kappe nur auf die Zughülle aufgesteckt oder muss da noch was anderes gemacht werden... Hab jetzt schon fleißig gesucht aber ich finde einfach keine Anleitung. Müsste doch recht ähnlich zum kürzen eines Schaltzuges sein oder? Schon mal danke für die Antworten!

PS braucht man umbedingt so einen Kabelschneider?


----------



## Toolkid (7. März 2013)

Geht analog zum Schaltzugkürzen, es sei denn du hast eine XX-Gabel. Dabei ist die Betätigung hydraulisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hangtime (7. März 2013)

Nene hab ich nicht ganz normal  Pushloc....Mir gehts nur darum welche Durchmesser bzw längen ich für die Endkappen (Zug und Zughülle) brauche...


----------



## Toolkid (7. März 2013)

Nimm doch einfach die, die dran sind.
Endkappen Abziehen, Zug kürzen, Endkappen draufstecken


----------



## Hangtime (7. März 2013)

ja muss ich mal schauen ob die von der Hülle ab geht.... Die ist nicht nur gesteckt.


----------

